# Hunter smoke unit



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to see all metal construction. Is there an integral fan? 

Current? Volts? 

(you are just a tease ha ha!) 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is the same unit then the current draw would prevent most from using it.
http://shop.huntersystems.co.uk/the...or-8-c.asp


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, they mention a 7 amp 12 volt battery... but there is a comment from someone who put it in a Bachmann loco. I don't think many battery power folks would be using this. 

It sure looks the same Paul. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Yeah,way too much draw on that unit. I have been bench testing and fine tuning a pair of TAS units that I'm going to use in the upcoming Aristo 2-8-0's. Current draw on them is roughly 450ma with my 14.4v batteries.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one spare TAS unit left... always on the lookout for more. I sure wish they were still made. They might be for OEM to Lionel, but who knows? 

Simple, good smoke, chuff input, diesel mode. 

Greg


----------

